# Was ist los mit den Buchsbäumen?



## Speedy 1.0 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,
seit ca. einem Jahr sehen unsere Buchsbäumchen so aus:
Was ist los mit denen und kann man die noch irgendwie retten (vorallem den ganz braunen..) ??

Danke und
LG Oli


----------



## paper (27. März 2012)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Buchsbäumen?*



Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit ca. einem Jahr sehen unsere Buchsbäumchen so aus:
> Was ist los mit denen und kann man die noch irgendwie retten (vorallem den ganz braunen..) ??
> 
> ...



Hallo Oli,

hast noch nichts vom Buchbaumzünsler gehört?
http://www.garten.or.at/index.php?gr_id=17&k_id=101&b_id=3790


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Buchsbäumen?*

Hallo,
DANKE!
Nein bis jetzt noch nie was davon gehört 
Aber danke, das klingt gar nicht gut, bin schon fleißig am lesen!^^

Aber soll man die ganzen Pflanzenteile nur mit dem Mittel einwässern oder soll man auch die abgestorbenen Äste wegschneiden?

Danke und
LG Oli


----------



## katja (27. März 2012)

*AW: Was ist los mit den Buchsbäumen?*

ich denke mal, so mitgenommen wie der ganz rechts aussieht, ist er hinüber 

mit dem __ zünsler bin ich hier auch schon das 3. jahr gestraft, ich schmeiß meine beiden großen kugeln jetzt raus und NIE mehr buchs in meinem garten! :evil


----------

